# Martha Kidded Triplets!



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

:leap: Martha kidded Triplets this morning! :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: No complications, though she kept me up most of the night. I could tell something was "different" about her last night so I kept getting up and checking on her. When I got up at 7:00 this morning I just knew something had happened because my other doe, Isabella, was yelling her head off and looking into the shelter. Isabella is a Nubian so when she yells everyone knows it! I ran down to the goat shelter just in time to find Martha cleaning off her brand new doeling! :wahoo: About 40 mintues later she had a tri-color buckling and about 40 minutes after that, a chocolate brown buckling! I'll get pictures up as soon as I get them loaded on my computer. 

The kids are up and nursing, though they need a little help finding the teats. Martha has really big teats and a fairly pendulous udder so only the tri-color boy figured out the nursing thing on his own. Martha has really good production in spite of her less that sightly udder so feeding all three should be no problem for her. 

Well, I better get everyone fed (including my poor human kids...lol!) and then check on the little ones again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...glad it went well.... :leap:  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Glad all went well  Can't wait for pics :clap:


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Here we go...

First born...Doeling! :hi5: My daughter has named her Sally.










Next up...Buckling. We are calling him Tri because of his coloring (yeah, not too original, I know)










Last, but not least (he is the biggest!) Buckling who got stuck with the name Charlie Brown almost imediately. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how cute!!!!!!!! I love love love the doeling! A huge congratulations! Nice names too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

beautiful kids! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cute kids!! Congrats on a safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

What's the breed of the parents? Any pics of them?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Love the colors on Tri. Maybe call him TRI-dent haha

I wanna guess half alpine half nubian? Huh huh? Or Alpine x ND 
Congrats again on the adorable new arivals


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the girl! I vote Trident also 
I would say the girl is a silver cou clair, and the two bucklings are probably broken tan/saffron cou clairs.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your' new additions! The kids coloring is great. I love it when you end up with colorful babies. I have a few running around my place right now


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

How cute ! Tri is certainly a flashy boy ! Congrats


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable!! They are amazing colors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.....  :thumb:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: Congrats. Awesome kids. Seems to be a year for bucklings.


----------

